# Subwoofer and speaker placement in 11.3



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey. Home theater junkies, 

I have a 12.5 x 12.5 square room. One subwoofer 12w7 ported enclosure is. 51 long 18 high 22 deep.in front of the the room facing me . 

Where should I put my Two other. Subwoofers 12w3v3 sealed enclosure. 17 wide 19 deep 18 high ? They are now In front facing towards me on either side of 12w7. Keeping in mind the room is 12.5 ft square . 

I also a downfiring 12" subwoofer I use in back of the room behind my recliners at low volume . 

Suggestions. For placement 

Keep in mind I two large towers for mains and two small towers for Dsx wides . Center channel mounted over TV Dsx wides above towers


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

Picture,s please for a total view


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Four subwoofers in a 12.5 x 12.5 room? Wow...

What are you looking for? Placement that looks the best in the room? Gets the smoothest frequency response? Gets even bass distribution throughout the room?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello , I am looking for looks and sound . Ok with a focus on looks ,sound second . I don't want to have sound . But I like the look and feel of my subwoofers facing . But opened to maybe placing twin sealed subwoofers in corners firing along the wall towards back of room or back of the room firing along the wall towards the front of room . I am open to other placements that don't comprise the rest of my speakers. Check out my room design for my new home theater room .



copy and paste it into your browser. http://ashleyfurniture.icovia.com/default.aspx?projGuid=DDC20CEC-5CA1-4921-A212-484A494FD3D0


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hello , I am looking for looks and sound . Ok with a focus on looks ,sound second . I don't want to have sound . But I like the look and feel of my subwoofers firing st me . But opened to maybe placing twin sealed subwoofers in corners firing along the wall towards back of room or back of the room firing along the wall towards the front of room . I am open to other placements that don't comprise the rest of my speakers. Check out my room design for my new home theater room .



copy and paste it into your browser. http://ashleyfurniture.icovia.com/default.aspx?projGuid=DDC20CEC-5CA1-4921-A212-484A494FD3D0


----------



## gary thomas (Dec 6, 2007)

I have two subs & didn't like them in the corners of my room...I got a very uneven response from seat to seat. If you want them all up front you might try placing two of them at 25% room width from each side wall and the third directly in the center of the front wall at 50% room width.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

i will definitely give that a try . I am planning on buying a DSP mini with microphone and setup rew . I figure it must have a low frequency response measure tool to help witg the setup .


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

THX recommend placing each one in the middle of the wall so middle front middle side middle back you could also place them in each corder of the room 

but that is a lot of subs and speakers for a small room 

Alain


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Optional read to response of why so many speakers

The system was used in a 15'x15' room with a 15' opening feeding out into the rest of the house. We just bought this new house with a bonus room 12'x12'and the wife suggested me and my speakers move in. I thought cool , my own room , drawing up my home theater room plans. I still need to wall off a closet and open it up to our bedroom before I began mounting speakers. 

My Question is here 
Do you think this many speakers for a 12x12 room? 


Optional read of what I am trying to achieve

I am trying to take advantage of all my speakers by using heigthts , wides for front DSX with multiple rear surround to create the same in the rear of the room . Then of course effortless bass that brings it all to life .


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would try the to sealed subs in that room by themselves. The room gain might make the frequency response close to flat. If two subs are enough for you, the quality of bass my be better. If it's not enough, than you could try adding the other sub or subs.


----------



## proverbs (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmmm , I understand what you are saying . BTmMy main subwoofer is DIY a JL12W7 in a ported 5.66 liter box facing me . I think I am going to start their and try to use my to JL12w3s sealed boxes to complement my 12w7 . Maybe run JL 12w7 for everything below 50 hertz and the two JL12w3s up to 80hz to 100hz with a miniDSP hpf and lpf


----------

